

Teenage Hacker Hacks Chrome - adebelov
http://techcrunch.com/2012/10/10/teenage-hacker-scores-60000-from-google-for-discovering-security-issue-in-chrome-again/?icid=trending1

======
accarrino
what would you do if you won $60k while still in high school?

